

Apple Profiles Twitter - intregus
http://www.apple.com/business/profiles/twitter/

======
jsdalton
Question (marginally related): Why does Twitter have such a great reputation,
technology wise?

Here they are getting featured by Apple, and yet I have never seen a company
with a product so widely used that is also so ridden with technology issues (I
know, their tech issues have nothing to do with using Apple products).

I just wonder why they get a free pass from the tech community, while it's
breaking world news when there's a 15 minute glitch in any of Google's
services.

I don't mean this in a disrespectful way toward Twitter (or Apple), but it
really strikes me as odd.

Admittedly, I'm also feeling somewhat bitter at Twitter at the moment, since I
can't change my Twitter picture right now on a feed I'm setting up for my
employer, because, and I quote, "Twitter is stressed out."

~~~
josefresco
Apparently you've been in a coma for the last 6 months as Twitter's problems
were essentially all that TC and the related tech blog scene wrote about all
winter long.

If Twitter is getting a 'pass', I don't want to know what a 'hard time' looks
like from Arrington and the crew.

~~~
axod
A hard time would have been to ignore Twitter completely.

Instead, they bombarded people with articles trumpeting the service, but
showing the problems. The publicity was good, even though it was talking about
downtime, it introduced people to twitter.

------
futuremint
The only advantage I get from using OS X for development is that we can
install all of the server's services on a developer's laptop alongside
Photoshop and their text editor of choice.

Getting *NIX services running under windows is more difficult than on OS X.
Having a uniform environment for development and the servers really helps
speed development.

TextMate is pretty nice, I used to use it, but switched to Carbon Emacs (GNU
Emacs) a year ago and haven't looked back since.

But outside of that, OS X has some annoying usability issues that bother me
just as much as Windows, and just as much as KDE & Gnome (they're just
different issues).

Any reasonably skilled developer should be able to be productive using any OS,
as they should be able to customize it at will (this would be one aspect of a
"reasonable skilled developer").

------
jonknee
Speaking of fanboys, why not link to the goddamn profile?

<http://www.apple.com/business/profiles/twitter/>

------
jgrahamc
I'm CTO of a 15 person start-up in London and I made the decision to go all
Mac. This has worked out well for us, except that the CEO insists on using a
PC. The only real complaint I'd have is that the MacBook Air seems like a
flaky machine compared to all the other Mac hardware.

~~~
josefresco
Why don't you virtualize Windows for your CEO on a Mac? Would he even notice
the difference?

~~~
jgrahamc
The plan is that when his PC dies we are going to give him a MacBook and set
it up with Mail.app, etc. The only thing he needs that we'll have to install
is MacOffice so that he can reliably exchange Microsoft Office format files
with the outside world.

He's not a bad guy, he's just really used to his PC, but he's coming around
because he's had so much trouble with Vista that it's not funny anymore.

------
joepestro
I understand the TextMate mention since it's only available on OSX, but the
web based / cross platform software listed has nothing to do with what
operating system you're using.

"When software engineering teams work in multiple group chats, they use
Campfire, a web-based group chat service for the Mac and iPhone. They can
share documents using another third-party application, DropBox."

